# Undergrad degree in kinesiology



## biathlete4life (5 Mar 2010)

Hi all, 
Although I'm an grade 11 student in high school, I have recently been looking into universities and degrees to get an early start on planning my future.  I was wondering if I go ROTP, will the military pay my way for a degree in kinesiology? 
Thanks!


----------



## ballz (5 Mar 2010)

Yes they will, depending on the trade you apply for. If you apply to be an Engineer, then they will not pay for you to do a Kinesiology degree because it does not apply to your trade.

There are some trades that it will work for, and others that it won't. 

Since you are brand new and obviously have a lot of specific questions, I recommend talking to the Recruiters *first* and then doing a lot of reading on these forums.


----------



## Dou You (7 Mar 2010)

I'm in my second year of a Kinesiology degree and unfortunately the military does not accept a Kinesiology degree for what trade I want. If you happen to be going for Pilot or ACSO then don't go into Kin as it is one of only a handful of degrees that isn't accepted for those trades. For other trades I'm not sure if it works, but when the Captain told me about my dilemma she said it was a degree that the military deemed as "not suitable for ROTP". I don't know if she meant just for the trades I chose or if she meant all the ROTP trades. So you should definitely check with your CFRC to make sure. I found this a little strange though because a simple general BA is accepted but not an Honours Specialization in Kinesiology BA. But the choice was out of my hands and now I will have to deal with it. If I'm accepted this year then I will have to change my degree before accepting the offer. But the way I look at it is, changing to  a degree I might not like as much is worth it when I think of the great opportunity that will hopefully be put in front of me. Or as the great Ali put it, "suffer now and live the rest of your life as a champion".  ;D Anyways, just my two cents. Cheers.


----------



## The Dunnminator (7 Mar 2010)

Dou You said:
			
		

> I'm in my second year of a Kinesiology degree and unfortunately the military does not accept a Kinesiology degree for what trade I want. If you happen to be going for Pilot or ACSO then don't go into Kin as it is one of only a handful of degrees that isn't accepted for those trades. For other trades I'm not sure if it works, but when the Captain told me about my dilemma she said it was a degree that the military deemed as "not suitable for ROTP". I don't know if she meant just for the trades I chose or if she meant all the ROTP trades. So you should definitely check with your CFRC to make sure. I found this a little strange though because a simple general BA is accepted but not an Honours Specialization in Kinesiology BA. But the choice was out of my hands and now I will have to deal with it. If I'm accepted this year then I will have to change my degree before accepting the offer. But the way I look at it is, changing to  a degree I might not like as much is worth it when I think of the great opportunity that will hopefully be put in front of me. Or as the great Ali put it, "suffer now and live the rest of your life as a champion".  ;D Anyways, just my two cents. Cheers.




I'm in my 3rd year of my kinesiology degree under the ROTP program as a pilot. I never heard anything about it not being acceptable.


----------



## ballz (7 Mar 2010)

Dou You said:
			
		

> I'm in my second year of a Kinesiology degree and unfortunately the military does not accept a Kinesiology degree for what trade I want. If you happen to be going for Pilot or ACSO then don't go into Kin as it is one of only a handful of degrees that isn't accepted for those trades. For other trades I'm not sure if it works, but when the Captain told me about my dilemma she said it was a degree that the military deemed as "not suitable for ROTP". I don't know if she meant just for the trades I chose or if she meant all the ROTP trades. So you should definitely check with your CFRC to make sure. I found this a little strange though because a simple general BA is accepted but not an Honours Specialization in Kinesiology BA. But the choice was out of my hands and now I will have to deal with it. If I'm accepted this year then I will have to change my degree before accepting the offer. But the way I look at it is, changing to  a degree I might not like as much is worth it when I think of the great opportunity that will hopefully be put in front of me. Or as the great Ali put it, "suffer now and live the rest of your life as a champion".  ;D Anyways, just my two cents. Cheers.



You have definitely misunderstood something somewhere along the way. Pilot and ASCO are one of 7 (this number may have changed) trades that require *ANY* Bachelor's degree.

From the recruiting website for ASCO http://www.forces.ca/html/aerospacecontrolofficer_reg_en.aspx



> The Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) comprises a full undergraduate education (to the Bachelor's degree level) at the Royal Military College of Canada or another accredited Canadian university, followed by at least four years of service in the Regular component of the Canadian Forces as an Aerospace Controller.
> <cut>
> To qualify for direct entry as an officer, you must have *a university degree in any discipline.*



And for Pilots http://www.forces.ca/html/pilot_reg_en.aspx


> The Canadian Forces is now hiring university students and graduates *from all degree programs* *for Pilot Training.*



For some odd reason, ASCO's ROTP section is worded differently than usual for the site.... I wonder if they are only taking people that want to do a full 4 years of education for a full 4 years of service for ROTP for ASCO...

Someone in the know (aka not me) would have to answer that one...


----------



## Dou You (7 Mar 2010)

Hmmm, I'll definitely have to dig deeper into this. I was definitely told that I would have to change my degree once I was offered anything. It would be amazing to stay in Kinesiology. So hopefully the Captain was wrong, because I really love studying Kin. I'll call the RC next week to find out more info and let you all know what is said. If anything, at least for now, you both gave me hope that I won't have to change my degree! So thanks for your insight...I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## gcclarke (7 Mar 2010)

Frankly, when I have to pick which might be wrong, the personnel at the recruiting centre, or the website, I'll usually go with the website.


----------



## ballz (7 Mar 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Frankly, when I have to pick which might be wrong, the personnel at the recruiting centre, or the website, I'll usually go with the website.



True enough and a valid point, but I get the felling something must have been misunderstood by the OP somewhere because Pilot and ASCO have been in the "any degree will suffice" category for a long time and the website still supports that. 

But if the change is even moderately recent then it's no surprise that the recruiters are ahead and the website isn't updated.


----------



## Dou You (9 Mar 2010)

So today I talked again to the Captain who interviewed me as well as my file manager and they both said the same thing. Starting this year a Kinesiology degree is not acceptable for ANY trade in ROTP. I asked about Pilot and Air Combat Systems Officer first but they both said no matter what trade you apply for, whether it be Logistics, Artillery, Pilot, etc., a Kinesiology degree will not be accepted this year in ROTP at all. They told me this is a decision made by the "higher-ups" at RMC, not the recruiting centers obviously. So unfortunately I will receive a conditional offer, on the basis that I change my degree program. There is only a handful of degrees that are unacceptable and Kin happens to be in that group. I am explaining exactly what they told me, so if there is a misunderstanding, as you think there is ballz, just know it is not on my part  . Also for the OP, since you're still in grade 11, they also said they never know what will stay the same and what will be different for next years ROTP selections so Kinesiology may be accepted next year...you never know. I assume this information is correct, since it is coming straight from recruiters but just to make sure, I'd still check up with your CFRC. Good luck.


----------



## gcclarke (9 Mar 2010)

Tough luck on that one. Hopefully you'll be able to find a new degree program that interests you as much. 

You do make a good point about how things can change, but frankly, when changes like these are made, I would expect that there would be at least a few years before it is reversed. Either for sufficient time to evaluate the impact of the change, or sufficient time for the person who made the decision to get posted elsewhere.


----------



## Otis (9 Mar 2010)

I was updating paperwork today and, believe it or not, there are now preferred degrees for Armoured and Infantry Officers (I suspect Artillery won't be far behind)


----------



## ballz (9 Mar 2010)

Dou You said:
			
		

> so if there is a misunderstanding, as you think there is ballz, just know it is not on my part



Nope, seems pretty cut and dry now..

That's  _SOOO_ odd... I wonder what they have against Kinesiology.... this one blows my mind



			
				Otis said:
			
		

> I was updating paperwork today and, believe it or not, there are now preferred degrees for Armoured and Infantry Officers (I suspect Artillery won't be far behind)



What are they? Are there any that are unacceptable? Anyway you could post a list of the degrees that are unacceptable ROTP-wide? 

Purely out of my own curiosity but I'm sure it's only a matter of time before these questions start popping up on the board anyway...


----------



## Otis (9 Mar 2010)

I haven't seen a list of unacceptable degrees ROTP wide ...

The preferred degrees are available from your RC ... but rest assured, most Bachelor's are still acceptable.


----------



## Dou You (9 Mar 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> That's  _SOOO_ odd... I wonder what they have against Kinesiology.... this one blows my mind



I know eh? It's unfortunate but it's just another bump in the road. Now I just need to figure out what degree I can switch to that will let me have the most transfer credits...all I know now is I just want an offer!  ;D


----------



## The Dunnminator (10 Mar 2010)

Dou You said:
			
		

> I know eh? It's unfortunate but it's just another bump in the road. Now I just need to figure out what degree I can switch to that will let me have the most transfer credits...all I know now is I just want an offer!  ;D



Maybe physical education? usually it's longer though. I don't understand why they are cutting this option, for me physical fitness is one key aspect for every CF member. I'm glad I was lucky to get in early enough.


----------



## Dou You (15 Mar 2010)

The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> Maybe physical education? usually it's longer though. I don't understand why they are cutting this option, for me physical fitness is one key aspect for every CF member. I'm glad I was lucky to get in early enough.



I totally agree with your statement regarding physical fitness, after all, you need to pass fitness tests just to get in to the Forces. Oh well, it's just a decision I have to live with. UWO doesn't have a physical education program though, and I'm still not sure what programs would work and which ones won't so physical education may not even be acceptable. As it looks right now, either Nursing or Health Science would provide me with the most transfer credits, but as I said before I don't even know if those will even be acceptable. I guess we'll just see what happens when I receive my offer. But enjoy Kin Dunnminator, you definitely are lucky. ROTP for Kinesiology AND for Pilot...I'm just a little jealous haha.


----------



## Dou You (25 Mar 2010)

Just an update. So it turns out Nursing or Health Science isn't acceptable for ACSO either, so I have completed all the paper work to be enrolled in Geography for next year. I'll know by June if I'm in. For now I'm just hoping most (or all) of my ten credits I obtained in Kin can count towards my Geography degree as electives. If not, it's 3 or 4 more years of uni for me.


----------



## ballz (25 Mar 2010)

Dou You said:
			
		

> If not, it's 3 or 4 more years of uni for me.



Yuck.


----------



## Dou You (5 May 2010)

I have another question with regards to a degree in Kinesiology. I've talked to my ROTP file manager about this issue, however the answer I was given was vague and she kept beating around the bush. I'm not sure if anyone on here will know the answer to this or not, but I thought I'd at least try. If you have read some of the previous posts you may be familiar with my situation. If not here is a quick brush up...

I was accepted for ROTP for ACSO this year however I was told Kinesiology was not accepted as a major through ROTP therefore I have done all the necessary steps to be enrolled in a Geography major next year. I've done a lot of thinking and researching on Double Major programs at UWO and I was wondering if it would be possible to do a Double Major in ROTP, with Geography and Kinesiology? This is because I have already completed two years in Kin at UWO and I have completed 3.0 of the necessary 6.5 credits in the Kin Major. When I was accepted for ROTP I was told that I was given 4 years to complete my degree in Geography presumably since I hadn't started it yet. Therefore I could easily complete my Kin Major (3.5 credits left) and Geography Major (6.0 credits left) through the Double Major program in the next 4 years. I understand Kin isn't accepted but in 4 years, while completing my Geography, I could easily choose Kin courses as my electives so that I meet the requirements for the Kin major as well. So my main question would be, could I ultimately do a Double Major through ROTP, while including Kinesiology as one of those majors?

After all, it would seem to be a waste to have just a Geography degree in the end, when I would also have the necessary credits for a Kin degree as well. 

I know that the "Kinesiology degree not being accepted" situation isn't even crystal clear right now, so I apologize if my question is too specific, it has just been a pressing issue in my brain for a while now so hopefully I can get a little input on my situation at least...  

Thanks in advance. Cheers.

Edited to clarify: I know that Kin is unacceptable if that is the only degree you are completing. However, if you are completing a Geography major as part of the Double Major program with Kin, would the acceptable Geography major cancel out the unacceptability of the Kin major?


----------



## MJP (5 May 2010)

You can get both as long as one of them meets your desired degree path and it doesn't impose extra time or money onto the CF.  I know of several people doing dual degrees, as it fit into their 4 year path to the preferred degree.  Both of them are like you in that they already had significant portions of their other degree finished before attending subsidized education.


----------



## Dou You (5 May 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply and info MJP! I appreciate it.


----------



## Dou You (4 Jun 2010)

Another update...

I found out today that I have successfully been transferred into the Faculty of Social Science (the faculty that Geography is in), and I am now acceptable to continue with ROTP as long as I bring proof of my enrollment into the Social Sciences to the RC. The good news is that after this upcoming year I will be able to get into the Double Major program with Kin because I will have the necessary credits in both programs. The bad news is, three more years of school. But to end on a good note...at least it's not four more years  .

Cheers


----------



## ballz (4 Jun 2010)

Props for a great attitude. I wouldn't be able to compose myself so well.

Patience and diligence are both commendable talents IMO.


----------



## Task (4 Jun 2010)

This may be a little late information and only half applies to your question.

When I looked into Kin for the UTPNCM programme they had advised me that the possible reason why Kin was no longer suitable is because the Universities were changing the programs from 4 to a 5 year, which is longer than the maximum time  given for UTPNCM (4 years).

I am just hazarding a guess, but maybe that applies to ROTP as well.


----------



## Dou You (4 Jun 2010)

Hmmm I haven't heard of UWO's Kin programme changing length any time soon. I would have heard from Kin council if that was the case, but possibly other provinces' Universities may be doing that? After all I can't speak for ALL Universities, just UWO, so that reason may be correct.

However it is strange how all the info about this issue has been kept in the dark. My CFRC has no answers for me they just told me, "you have to change your degree", and I asked why, to many people I might add, and they all said "all that we know, is that the military doesn't recognize Kinesiology as an acceptable degree." I'm not complaining though; I still am going to end up with a degree (whatever it turns out to be) and a career in the military. It would be nice to have a specific reason why I can't study Kin, but I'm not going to hold my breath on it. There is no reason to because I still have this great opportunity. Besides, a Geography degree is probably better suited for an ACSO candidate anyways.



			
				ballz said:
			
		

> Props for a great attitude. I wouldn't be able to compose myself so well.


As the great Bobby Hull said, "Always keep your composure...you can't score from the penalty box."


----------

